# Letter of Thanks from HCA



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Joan Ambrose, the President of the Havanese Club of America, isn't a member of this forum, but wanted me to post this for her.

Dear Havanese Forum members;
I know words are never completely adequate but this post is being sent to all the lists I am a part of so all may know of your grand gift and celebrate with us.
The Board and I hope you will be pleased with the Award of Merit in your honor. It seemed an appropriate choice.
I look forward to seeing you at the HCA Specialty in San Mateo, August 3-8 and thanking you personally. 
Joan

The Havanese Club of America has been the recipient this year of the generosity of the Havanese Forum and been given the profit from their Forum calendar: a whopping $10,000!
I am delighted and overwhelmed! On behalf of the Board I want to thank all who were involved and all those whose talents produced this wonderful calendar.
In gratitude the Havanese Club of America Board is donating one of the Awards of Merit at the National Specialty in honor of the generosity of the Havanese Forum. This will appear in the premium list and catalog for the event.
We will also thank them at the Specialty.
The HCA is proud to be chosen and very, very grateful. Joan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2::clap2::whoo::whoo::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful accomplishment. Applause to all those involved. What an incredible group this is.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW - that is fantastic!! I am shocked and thrilled that we were able to donate that much!!! Great job Ryan and Leeann and Amanda - and all who helped make our calendar so fabulous!! We all so appreicate all the time and effort that you guys donated!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

This is awesome! What a wonderful way to say thank you!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww....we did something good, y'all


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

WoW!!!! DH must think I am crazy! I am a little teary eyed over the letter! I am so excited to have played a small part of this donation by contributing a photo and to have the calendar on my wall! 

I too think all those that made this wonderful calendar a reality are the true heroes in this contribution!

Amazing!!
:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

WAY cool!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Way, WAY cool!
Thanks Ryan (and helpers!) for all your hard work. It certainly paid off-!
Kudos to you-


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cheers and thanks to all involved. :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: WHOOOO! HOOOOO! That's AWESOME!!! :whoo:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! I just got chills reading this! It's hard to believe this project raised that much money. Way to go to all who were involved! Does all this go to rescue?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow!! I had no idea that so much would be raised!! WELL DONE, RYAN & HELPERS!! I'm so pleased to have been a tiny part of this, too!

What a wonderful way for HCA to say thanks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

WAY TO GO RYAN AND EVERYONE INVOLVED. We are an amazing group. If only the gov't could accomplish things the way this forum does. Thank you to the HCA for their recognition.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have goosebumps and I'm teary eyed! Woohooooo !! :whoo: I can not believe $10,000 was raised ! OMG! Way to go Ryan and the team of distributors, Amanda and Leeann! If anyone else helped sell calendars, then my thanks to you too.  

Thank you, to Joan and the HCA board, for donating one of the Awards of Merit at the National Specialty in honor of this forum. How wonderful!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

WE DID GOOD!! Thanks so much Ryan and all who helped accomplish this great feat!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

This is *beyond* amazing....what an incredible bunch of people here on the forum. I'm proud to be a part of this wonderful, caring community. :grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How wonderful! Thanks to all who did so much hard work!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

bravo everyone who supported this and made this happen. awesome.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for all who put in the long hours to make this happen! That's a fantastic donation--with the plus that we all get to enjoy such a beautiful calendar!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How great!! Thanks to everyone that worked so hard and to the people that bought calendars. It brings tears to know this forum can make good things happen!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Kathy!

Thats pretty cool about the award of merit for this years specialty! Hopefully the money will be used for something really good.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo::cheer2: Team Forum! :cheer2::whoo:

Ryan you did an amazing job on the calendar with all the wonderful photos submitted. I look forward to working with you again on next years, we learned a lot the first year so I know next years will go a lot smoother and me and Amanda will not have to beat you up again.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU everyone! I hope the HCA Board of Directors will now use that money for something to benefit all Havanese and not just put it in their general fund. After all, it's money they weren't planning on receiving.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I had no idea so much money had been raised. Ryan, thank you for starting the the project for this year and coordinating all of it with Leeann, Amanda and so many others. I know Sally was a local calendar seller too, so thank you too, Sally. So many folks contributed to a beautiful calendar. Great job!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> How great!! Thanks to everyone that worked so hard and to the people that bought calendars. It brings tears to know this forum can make good things happen!


Dale and Cicero so graciously gave me a Calendar for Christmas and I just want to tell you the Calendar is outstanding! I hope another has started for next year as it is one of the best I have seen. I will definitely be buying calendars next year. It would be nice to have two sizes if that is possible, but it probably is not!! Thanks Dale and Cicero!!:whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, how wonderful this is! Thanks so much Ryan, Amanda, LeeAnn, Sally and all the others who helped with the creation and sale of the calendar. I love mine!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! Wonderful job Ryan, and everyone who helped in the effort!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh My Goodness, I never would have thought the amount would be so high. Thank You Ryan, Amanda, Leeann and all the others who helped put the calendar together, distribute and promote it. We knew you did an outstanding job on the calendar but had no idea you raised so much money. You Rock……Great Job


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That is fabulous!!! Our calendar kicked butt and I'm so thankful to Ryan and his team for putting it together and then getting it out to all of us, making it such a huge success.

Can't wait to see 2011!

Beverly


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Wowie...shows what a small group can do as they grow and support...never underestimate what individulas can do...

You HAVANESE CALENDAR creators and supporters ROCK!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------

